# Donner Mini-Looper to Computer



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

I just bought the Donner Mini Looper last week. It's a great little pedal, but I can't figure out how to transfer looper recordings to the computer.

I record a loop, connect the USB cable from the looper to the computer (Windows 10) and try and save the file, but can't.
Have also tried recording to a track in Tracktion 7 DAw.

Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Do they refer you to any app on their website? Maybe it needs some proprietary software?


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

From Donner Looper Effects Pedals Unlimited Overdubs 10 Minutes of Looping

*How Use The Software?*
Import music:

Click the [Import] button and chose a path to store the file. The file format is mono 48 Khz 24 bit wave;

Export music:

Click the [Export] button and chose a file to load . The file format must be mono/stereo 48 Khz/44.1Khz 16bit/24bit wave.

The stereo wave file only load the left channel.

*Download the application here:*
Download


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

mhammer said:


> Do they refer you to any app on their website? Maybe it needs some proprietary software?


If they do, I couldn't find it-looked on the 2 page manual and on the web site, but no joy.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks for that Greg, I appreciate it. 

Cheers

Doug





Greg Ellis said:


> From Donner Looper Effects Pedals Unlimited Overdubs 10 Minutes of Looping
> 
> *How Use The Software?*
> Import music:
> ...


----------

